# Looking in to Surrogacy. Help!



## Nattee (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have been looking in to surrogacy for a while now and still feel so lost as to where to actually get started and what happens from there on! 

I have been blessed with a beautiful baby girl through IVF and I would love to have another child, more than anything! Unfortunately i had a horrific pregnancy. My body rejects it. As did my moms and my nans! I spent 9 months feeling poisoned throwing up all day every day even after numerous hosiptal visits and injecting anti sickness drugs up to 3 times a day and taking them orally. Still i was so ill. I couldnt look after myself, had to give up work around 8 weeks and just couldnt go back there   Especially now with a toddler there is no way i could look after her, be a mom and i just cant put her through that and not be there for her. 9 months is a long time. A life time when you feel that way!!!

Surrogacy feels like the next route for us, hopefully with the help of IVF we can have another child of our own. 

ANY advice anyone can offer me on starting out, agencies to use and costs that may be incurred i would be so so grateful for. I need to action things whilst i still have a slight chance of producing some eggs. I was told when my first was born not to delay if i wanted any more children!

Many thanks in advance


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey,

Sorry to hear of your horrendous pregnancy.

Im new to surrogacy too so probably not of much help althought I got lots of I.fo on here  as well a$ COTS and surrogacy uk both of which you pay a fee but you can join their forum as a non-member free allowing you to chat to surros and IPs.

There also private ** groups.

Its a daunting process but hopefully the,answer to our dreams!

Good luck xx


----------



## Hulkster_89 (Sep 22, 2012)

Surrogacy Is so scary at the start... would you want to use your eggs or the surros egg? Deciding which type of surrogacy you would need/ want is the first step  Feel free to message if you have specific questions.


----------



## Nattee (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi ladies! Thank you so much for your replies! I am hoping to use my own eggs. IVF although very successful last time, wasnt massivley productive in the build up. Only 4 eggs produced on the highest dose of stims! Just one survived but boy was she a fighter!! If i cant use my won eggs we will then look in to adoption. As we have a child of our own. It would just feel the right thing to do if we can not both be biological parents.

So yes my eggs!

How do you get matched with someone then? Is it just a case of getting to know them?? Sorry for my ignorance! xx


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

I'm so sorry to hear you had such a tough pregnancy and I can entirely appreciate why you are looking at surrogacy.

Surrogacy arrangements are informal and based on trust (surrogacy agreements are not legally enforceable in the UK) and so its important to do your homework with this and ensure you have confidence in your surrogate.  It's illegal to advertise for a surrogate in the UK, although there are some not-for-profit surrogacy organizations who can help you make contact with prospective surrogate mothers as others have mentioned.  You'll need to apply for a parental order post birth to obtain full legal status for your child - there's various legal requirements you'll need to meet to qualify and it's best to check this all out at the start so you know what lies ahead and you can get fully prepared.  

Best of luck

Louisa


----------



## Nattee (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Louisa   Thats very helpful. Much appreciated.

So if thats the case does that mean at the end of the pregnancy the surrogate could decide to keep the baby and there would be nothing we could do? Im sure unlikely, but its a possibility?

Thanks


----------

